#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Reageren Op Je Oproep!!!

## MASOUDA

SALLAAM,IK KEN WEL EEN MEISJE DIE MAROKKAANS KLEDING MAAKT. ZE WOONT IN AMSTERDAM...

WIL JE NOG MEER INFORMATIE MAIL ME....

SALLAAM WA3ALIKOM

----------

